# possible other discussion locations



## riverrunner (Mar 23, 2011)

As a newcomer to the WotBS here at enworld I was wondering if this one forum is all there is about this massive campaign. I had previously run the RHoD and there was 30-40 pages of discussions and tips. If there are any other locations can some one post the links?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 23, 2011)

Nope, just here.  If you set the dropdown at the bottom to show "Since the Beginning" you'll see there are some 1400 or so threads.


----------



## riverrunner (Mar 23, 2011)

ah thank you very much. this should provide the stuff i want


----------

